# Cover art for Santiago #2



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2013)

I love this image.


----------



## malcolm_n (Sep 11, 2013)

As do I. Ray did such a wonderful job of it! I can't wait to get you the finished cover; our drafts are already looking pretty good.


----------



## malcolm_n (Sep 13, 2013)




----------

